# DVC coming to Polynesian resort in Disney.  Aloha!!!



## chriskre

http://www.tikimanpages.com/tiki/news/211-it-begins

DVC coming to Polynesian Resort in Orlando.  
Yippee!!!!  :whoopie:

I'm feeling a little addonitis coming. 

And they are going to have grand villas over the water like in Tahiti.
Gonna be very interesting.


----------



## jbog

chriskre said:


> http://www.tikimanpages.com/tiki/news/211-it-begins
> 
> DVC coming to Polynesian Resort in Orlando.
> Yippee!!!!  :whoopie:
> 
> I'm feeling a little addonitis coming.
> 
> And they are going to have grand villas over the water like in Tahiti.
> Gonna be very interesting.



Always exchanged into DVC through RCI... this might be the one that gets me to own w/DVC. I love Poly.


----------



## heathpack

Also Poly gaga.  But I somehow think I'll never have enough points for one of those OTW bungalows....

H


----------



## dundey

We were at WDW over the Easter break and heard about this.
Been considering a purchase there for awhile, and this may put me over the edge as well!


----------



## AnnaS

This would definitely interest me some - more so than the Grand Floridian


----------



## Rsauer3473

It will be about a year before DVC at Grand Floridian is done and its sales can begin. Disney will want to sell these first before even acknowledging the existence of the Poly venture ( the BLT was "an unknown project" according to our DVC guide well into its completion phase). This time lag will allow DVC to rely on its free advertising on sites like this and others to build guest expectations and boost Poly's initial selling price per point. If the project is completed as described by TikiMan, you may see sales in 2016. Expect to pay a premium. 
This is not meant to be cynical. We have been in DVC since 93 with ownerships in OKW, SSR, and BCV. This is how Disney works and it makes sense for them. I am glad that I bought in initially at $57 per point for OKW.


----------



## chriskre

jbog said:


> Always exchanged into DVC through RCI... this might be the one that gets me to own w/DVC. I love Poly.



I'm sure this will be very difficult to exchange into.  Probably not impossible but I'm sure quite difficult.  Of course that's not going to stop me from trying.  



heathpack said:


> Also Poly gaga.  But I somehow think I'll never have enough points for one of those OTW bungalows....
> 
> H



I'm sure you will even if just for a night or two.  



dundey said:


> We were at WDW over the Easter break and heard about this.
> Been considering a purchase there for awhile, and this may put me over the edge as well!



When you see the points price that may very well put you over the edge.  
More like fainting over the ledge.  



AnnaS said:


> This would definitely interest me some - more so than the Grand Floridian



Me too.  I love the GF ambiance but I'm not crazy about where they put the DVC units.  Hopefully with Poly it will be better located.  



Rsauer3473 said:


> It will be about a year before DVC at Grand Floridian is done and its sales can begin. Disney will want to sell these first before even acknowledging the existence of the Poly venture ( the BLT was "an unknown project" according to our DVC guide well into its completion phase). This time lag will allow DVC to rely on its free advertising on sites like this and others to build guest expectations and boost Poly's initial selling price per point. If the project is completed as described by TikiMan, you may see sales in 2016. Expect to pay a premium.
> This is not meant to be cynical. We have been in DVC since 93 with ownerships in OKW, SSR, and BCV. This is how Disney works and it makes sense for them. I am glad that I bought in initially at $57 per point for OKW.



I agree with you.  
Disney loves all the mystery.  It gets people talking just like here.
I would love to own something in Poly even if just a small add on for banking & borrowing.  

Hopefully though my SSR points will continue to get me in the door to everywhere like it has been for years.   I sure wish I would have bought in when you did.  I'd be a megaowner by now.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

My wife and I went on a sales tour AT Saratoga Springs, mainly for Animal Kingdom or Aulani. I asked him about the Polynesian, he said it is just rumor - he heard it outside the company, but not internally. Did we buy? No, $15k for around 100 points was what he offered, or 50 points for $7500 (Florida residents).

TS


----------



## chriskre

simpsontruckdriver said:


> My wife and I went on a sales tour AT Saratoga Springs, mainly for Animal Kingdom or Aulani. I asked him about the Polynesian, he said it is just rumor - he heard it outside the company, but not internally. Did we buy? No, $15k for around 100 points was what he offered, or 50 points for $7500 (Florida residents).
> 
> TS



Disney is famous for denying rumors even if the evidence is right in plain sight.  
I guess that's part of their strategy to create mystique.  
Of course it also gives them a way to bow out gracefully if the project gets scrapped like Hyperion Wharf.


----------



## Twinkstarr

chriskre said:


> Disney is famous for denying rumors even if the evidence is right in plain sight.



Bay Lake Tower is a fine example.


----------



## bnoble

As I understand it, it's not just a strategy, it's a legal requirement---until the project is approved by the state for timeshare sales, Guides can't tout it as a possible use of points.


----------



## Twinkstarr

bnoble said:


> As I understand it, it's not just a strategy, it's a legal requirement---until the project is approved by the state for timeshare sales, Guides can't tout it as a possible use of points.



I know how it works, but some of the answers that were given by just general CM's were a rather funny. A couple asked if that was an addition to the hotel, tower was about 1/2 built and the CM said "what construction?" while looking right at it.


----------



## chriskre

bnoble said:


> As I understand it, it's not just a strategy, it's a legal requirement---until the project is approved by the state for timeshare sales, Guides can't tout it as a possible use of points.



So how come other companies can start selling before ground is broken?

I imagine that they aren't going to build a project without state approval before breaking ground and spending all that money if they aren't yet sure that it can be sold as a timeshare.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I wonder when Grand Floridian will open for DVC reservations.  I haven't seen a thing about it on the website.  

Not sure if Polynesian will be a place we care to stay, but you never know.  I never thought Disney would be an option for us in our lifetimes, and now we have stayed many times via exchange.  

We also bought Disney points recently and are working on another purchase as I type this.  It will be ROFR'd for sure, because the price is crazy low, but I have to try. :rofl:


----------



## spiceycat

think gf is going to start at around $200 per point (they did kept raising BLT even when it make no sense at all) - so if that is the starting point for the GF - Polyn would be at least $300 per point.

can't see buying any at that price. Now do love the Polyn - but pretty happy with my BLT (and I though it was expensive).

also originally brought at OKW - but went with BWV and VWL - sold OKW to buy BLT. my brother family got very upset - they love oKW - but I wanted a monorail resort since OKW opened so had to buy!  It was called in those days DVC - disney really did not expect to build another at WDW.

now think it is there biggest profit line. BLT started at $112 w/discount of $5 for current DVC.

don't ever remember DVC forcing the price up like they did for BLT.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Comparing DVC to Wyndham, DVC is definitely profit and expansion driven. From what the sales rep told us, DVC Aulani cost about *a billion dollars* to build. All their resorts are built from the ground up with features designed to awe. Then, resales are so high in demand that their prices are 10x - 20x that of most other timeshares.

Wyndham, on the other hand, hasn't built a new resort in years. Recently they mainly take over and refurbish resorts. Unlike DVC, their resorts are very expensive @ Direct (resort), yet they lose 98% of their value after the Recission Period. It's not unusual to see Wyndham points here GIVEN away!

TS


----------



## chriskre

Update from Tikimanpages on Mouseowners.


http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77283


_Polynesian DVC. Not just a rumor
Well I know that many still consider this a rumor but those that know me know I don’t push rumors, and if I mention something that is a rumor and not based on any facts that I have seen then I say it is a rumor. This is all based off facts and I am happy I can share it with all of you. I am sure we will not get Disney to admit to this for some time but when I first found out about the plans for DVC last year I wrote this up while the information was fresh.

“For the longest time the resort CMs and managers were telling me DVC was looked at and decided it was not possible. Even today you will get CMs that say there is no way DVC is going to happen. Well I think we all know DVC is going and it will be done in multiple phases. Now as we know timing and details can change with Disney so some of this might end up different but I will tell you what I know as of now.

The GCH we already know has to be fixed and redone. They said in the layout that the center water feature was gone from the design but I have not been told what is in its place yet. Looking from an aerial view of the resort it will have phase one expanding towards the Wedding Pavilion with a T shaped building where Luau cove is now. The top of the T will be parallel to the beach and the building will be 5 stories tall. It will be DVC.

The next phase will remove Rapa Nui and the parking lot next to it and put in another 5 story T shaped building with the top of the T facing away from the beach and towards Shades of Green. Tahiti will remain in front of it and will be turned into DVC. The area where the Tangaroa Terrace and the garden area between Tahiti, Rapa Nui and Tokelau will become a new pool area with lazy river modeled after the one at Aulani.

In addition 15 over the water (like in Tahiti) huts will be built off the beach of Tahiti and will be grand villas. It looks like the remaining longhouses will remain the way they are with a new room design. I am sure there will be more details but that is the grand scheme that they have planned right now.”
That is what I wrote right after I found out about the actual plans for DVC. For a while there was some talk that the project would be stopped but as of last week they say it has a green light and will start the end of this year.

I have heard some other things that I do still consider just a rumor so I will hold off sharing until I find out more. Maybe I will find out something on my visit in May. If I find out any more I will post it here.

Aloha

Steve
__________________
Owner of the Unofficial Polynesian Resort Pages
http://www.tikimanpages.com/tiki/_


----------



## pnappleprincess

*Tikiman's Proposed Layout*

Updated thread on Mouseowners and Tikimanpages with proposed layout!

http://www.tikimanpages.com/tiki/news/222-dvc-starting-in-2013#

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77283&page=9


----------



## chriskre

This is one resort I am VERY excited about!  :whoopie:


----------



## icydog

I'm psyched about the Grand Floridian.  I know I can't afford it but I can dream. I think the Poly will cost less than Bay Lake Towers and certainly less than the GF.


----------

